# WARNING: at net/sched/sch_generic.c:246 dev_watchdog

## swigrid

Hi,

I've got problem, after random amounth of time network adapter stops working. Here is dmesg

```

[57571.000034] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[57571.000064] WARNING: at net/sched/sch_generic.c:246 dev_watchdog+0xb4/0x10a()

[57571.000070] Hardware name: OptiPlex GX50                

[57571.000075] NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1 (via-rhine): transmit queue 0 timed out

[57571.000080] Modules linked in:

[57571.000089] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.31-gentoo-r5 #9

[57571.000095] Call Trace:

[57571.000122]  [<c102d26c>] warn_slowpath_common+0x65/0x7c

[57571.000130]  [<c1315cc3>] ? dev_watchdog+0xb4/0x10a

[57571.000139]  [<c102d2b7>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x24/0x27

[57571.000146]  [<c1315cc3>] dev_watchdog+0xb4/0x10a

[57571.000157]  [<c1030065>] ? do_exit+0x21c/0x5f6

[57571.000164]  [<c1035a71>] ? mod_timer+0x1b/0x22

[57571.000177]  [<c130e0ce>] ? neigh_periodic_timer+0x125/0x136

[57571.000185]  [<c1315c0f>] ? dev_watchdog+0x0/0x10a

[57571.000207]  [<c103579d>] run_timer_softirq+0x143/0x19e

[57571.000216]  [<c1031e24>] __do_softirq+0xa7/0x148

[57571.000224]  [<c1031eeb>] do_softirq+0x26/0x2b

[57571.000231]  [<c1031fcd>] irq_exit+0x29/0x5c

[57571.000249]  [<c1013a96>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x68/0x76

[57571.000263]  [<c10032b6>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x2a/0x30

[57571.000273]  [<c10082b6>] ? default_idle+0x3d/0x5a

[57571.000280]  [<c1001c9a>] cpu_idle+0x44/0x5e

[57571.000297]  [<c13d597f>] rest_init+0x53/0x55

[57571.000322]  [<c15ed7c4>] start_kernel+0x2b1/0x2b6

[57571.000331]  [<c15ed070>] i386_start_kernel+0x70/0x77

[57571.000336] ---[ end trace ea85f24cb57c5ce5 ]--- 

```

I've tried already two network cards with no luck...

Thanx,

Roman

----------

